# Canyone CF SLX



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Anyone know how or where one can order/obtain a Canyon CF SLX framset? It appears they have currently put a "hold" on distributing/shipping to the U.S.?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

they refuse to sell to american buyers. that's OK, there are plenty of other manufacteurers who are happy to take US dollars.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

You'd probably need to find someone in another country willing to order it for you.

They only do direct sales so going to some other country to get one from a bike shop isn't an option.


----------

